# Best Straightening/Anti Frizz Products?



## rowantree (Jul 9, 2008)

Months ago, I was tired of my air dried, wavy hair and let my hairdresser give me whatever cut she wanted. I ended up with a short bob, longer in front. Unfortunately, in order to style the bob, I have to blow it dry and then straight iron it. Every day. My hair, of course, is frying on the ends no matter what products I use on it due to using both the hair dryer and the straightening iron. My hair is taking a long, long time to grow out. I'm frustrated and was wishing I had super straight hair. That made me think of my very negative experience with EasyStraight, but when I googled it I came across these two products.

I've been reading reviews elsewhere on EasyStraight's Flat-Iron Finish and their Anti-Frizz Conditioning Treatment. There aren't any reviews here and I'm wondering if anyone has used either one of these and just not posted a review?

The Flat-Iron Finish is a product you use before heat styling your hair. The Anti-Frizz Conditioning Treatment is a product you put on your hair and it claims it will make your hair frizz free for up to 30 days. It also claims that with regular use, your hair will be stronger, healthier and free of frizz.

Anti-Frizz Conditioning Treatment:

Straight Styling Solutions Anti-Frizz Conditioning Treatment | EasyStraight | Beauty &amp; Spa | Walgreens

Flat-Iron Finish:

Flat-Iron Finish | EasyStraight | Beauty &amp; Spa | Walgreens

Anyways...I am really hating my hair right now. It's too short to pull up and too wavy to get it straight unless I use the iron. If I let it air dry, it's a total mess. I will settle for a product that I can slop on and blow dry my hair straight. I'd love something that I could slop on and my hair would air dry straight, but that's a fantasy. And no, I can't afford thermal straightening.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry I havent tried either of those products, but I hope someone will tell us about them, I am interested as well


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 10, 2008)

I am a big fan of Paula Begoun. These are products she recommends that cost less than $12 - from her 3rd edition of Don't Go Shopping for Hair Care Products Without Me.

*Best Straightening Balms, lotions, Creams and Gels with minimum to light hold*

Alberto VO5 Straight Hair, Straightens, Smoothes and Shines $6 for 4 oz

Charles Worthington Relax and Unwind Blow-Dry Straightening Balm for curly, frizzy, and unruly hair $6 for 9 oz

Citre Shine Get Smooth Straightening Balm $5 for 3.3 oz

Got2b Smoothed Over Straightening Balm $6 for 4.2 oz

John Frieda Frizz Ease Wind-Down, Relaxing CrÃ¨me, Extra Strength Formula $6 for 3.5 oz

Zero Frizz Straighten Out, Humidity Resistant Smoothing Cream $8 for 4 oz

Garnier Fructis Smoothing Milk Instant Smoothing &amp; Frizz Control, Strong $3 for 5 oz. It shouldnâ€™t be described as â€œstrongâ€ because this contains only a minimum amount of hold agents, meaning that hair is left with no stiffness or stickiness. This can work beautifully as a finishing cream to smooth and add shine to dry hair, or mix it with a gel (for hold) prior to heat styling. It would work well for all but fine or thin hair types. This contains enough silicone to warrant a â€œuse sparinglyâ€ caution.

Hope this helps


----------

